# v picks



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

does anyone else use these or tried them? I rediscovered them just recently and I can't go back to regular picks now. I bought a couple a few years ago and lost track of them and just found them again. They are really fast and smooth and have great tone. they chirp pretty good if you are picking fast. I like that they stick to your hand and I don't drop them very often, I was always dropping picks. I used DAVA picks for a while cuz they have that rubber on them so they stick to your fingers but I didn't care for the tone or the action very much.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i use the dava picks sometimes, for the grippy-ness of them , but they're not too good for a pick slide/gliss. i like the eric johnson jazz picks best of all. the v picks aren't bad though, i have a few of them as well.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I had a bunch of the Dava's, but somehow a snarling dogs 'brain pick' was left at my house and I worked it (occasionally going back to the green davas that don't have the rubber). I coddled it and protected it until more arrived.

What a v-pick made out of - it looks like glass or stone or something


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

I have used the Dimension jr V picks for a few years now. Really like them - the size and thickness feel just right. Also I am impressed with how long they have lasted. I do have the Ed King pick too (just cause its Ed :0) ) but I find it a bit too big for my liking.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I did a 24 min video demoing their starter pack. I swear by them. 
Started off with a custom shape tradition lite sapphire blue (1mil I think). Usd to like picks that have three identical tips so Vinni made me that pick with three identical tips. Better value. The. I moved onto a smaller version of the same one (small pointed lite). Now my fav is the venom and the small pointed chick pick / pearly gates. The fatter chick / pearly flies and gives a super fat tone. The venom is not as deep. The chick is equal on all three sides. The venom has soft shoulders and a sharp tip. I play with the shoulders mostly but use the tip to change to a sharper attach and EQ. Does wonders when playing acoustic guitar (the two different points). Like changing from neck to bridge pickup on an electric. 

They're fabulous for bass too. The bigger ones are the ones to use for bass. 

I've become faster, with better tone in about 18 months. I really dislike the clear finish though. Too easy to misplace. 

They're worth every penny. 

Good deal right now is the jazz pack and the starter kit. They'll wake up any acoustic or electric guitar. 

I'll have to find that review. I had never tired them before that video.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

[video=youtube_share;e9uS3Eu5jqM]http://youtu.be/e9uS3Eu5jqM[/video]

Off the cuff review. Guitar since has returned tithe previous owner and he sold me a Huss and Dalton.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I've been using Vpicks for a few years now.

I started with the Jazz sampler and took to the Euro and the Stiletto.
The Euro was my go to for a good while, then on one order, Vinnie included a small pointed Chick pick.
That's all that I've been using now.

If you find one that you like, but is only offered in a clear finish,
you can request that Vinnie make you some in a coloured tint.
I had him make me up a pack of green Euros, the Chick picks are already coloured.

I believe that they are made out of some kind of plexi-glass.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I got a couple free ones a while back, but they were both clear and have vanished. Loved them while they lasted.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

They're flame tempered acrylic. Awesome stuff. The chick pick rocks


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I couldn't really get into them--I can see why people like them, but I prefer stone picks if I'm going to use something thick & that doesn't bend.
The downside to stone picks is that they can break (And I've broken a couple of them)

I find I don't drop stone picks--they say in my hand--& I can get a great chirp from them as well.

But whatever pick you like--enjoy them--and don't be afraid to experiment with different types.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

I don't think I can go back to regular picks now. I really like the feel of the fat v-picks as well. I get quite a loud chirp out of them if I play harder or faster, I am going to order the beveled 'ghost rim' picks to see if I like the softer attack and less chirp that they claim to have.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

So, where does a guy get a hold of such a pick?

I'd hate to ship a pick across the border.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

sambonee said:


> They're flame tempered acrylic. Awesome stuff. The chick pick rocks


good video review sambonee. thanks for posting that. I got the starter pack too a while back, a good idea, I like the screamer, esp for electric, but I had to file the points down, don't care for those pointed tips. cheers, D


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> So, where does a guy get a hold of such a pick?
> 
> I'd hate to ship a pick across the border.


If you need a set of the earplugs I'm selling I'll send you one for an extra $2 (they're actually $5). 
P


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Milkman said:


> So, where does a guy get a hold of such a pick?
> 
> I'd hate to ship a pick across the border.


I'd suggest a starter kit, or pack of some kind Mike...http://v-picks.com/packages.php
There does seem to be a Canadian distributor, I haven't heard of them though.
Just bite the bullet and order a pack or two direct, that's what I've done. 8)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

sulphur said:


> I'd suggest a starter kit, or pack of some kind Mike...http://v-picks.com/packages.php
> There does seem to be a Canadian distributor, I haven't heard of them though.
> Just bite the bullet and order a pack or two direct, that's what I've done. 8)


I may do that. I just needed the web site.

Thanks

- - - Updated - - -



sambonee said:


> If you need a set of the earplugs I'm selling I'll send you one for an extra $2 (they're actually $5).
> P


Thanks. I'm good for hearing protection.

I'll try a starter kit from the Canadian distributor.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Milkman said:


> So, where does a guy get a hold of such a pick?
> 
> I'd hate to ship a pick across the border.


I've bought from this guy. I believe he's in London ON. 

http://www.thepickshoppe.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=65


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hamstrung said:


> I've bought from this guy. I believe he's in London ON.
> 
> http://www.thepickshoppe.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=65


Is that $10 for one pick?

Did I miss something?

Edit.

Sorry, I looked more carefully and see a variety of prices there.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Ok I bought a starter kit. 

Watch for my Al Di Meola clips next month.

Ok, maybe give me a little more than a month.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Was given a complimentary started kit when contacted on facebook. Tried them and didn't work for me. I was a 1mm brain Pick guy for 10 years then I discovered Jazz picks... more directly I dscovered the quick release tip. Now I play Dunlop Tortex III... full size Tortex with quick release tip 1mm or Hetfield .96 which are really just a black in colour Ultex pick. Ultex picks are Beer coloured  The Hatfield's are easier to come by and the only ones in off gauges like .96. Also Ultex have a thinner tip as compared to the body of the pick whereas the Hetfield's are beveled all around leaving the tip as thick as the body of the pick. It's a little thing but I find that the Ultex have a louder clicking sound. The Hetfield's sound and feel better to me  As for grip... I scratch up my picks with a pocket knife.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Ok I bought a starter kit.
> 
> Watch for my Al Di Meola clips next month.
> 
> Ok, maybe give me a little more than a month.


You are going to like them. I do play faster and smoother with the V-Picks, and I like the fatter tone that I get with them. I would need to increase my practice time to catch up to Al Di Meola though, esp on my acoustics...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

LMAO, well, anyone who has heard me knows Al has no worries.

I'm not a speedy picker.

I like trying different picks. I have a wide assortment of everything from stainless steel to stone to bone to ...... well you know.

More candy for the guitar cave.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Got a couple but the clickity-clack drove me crazy on acoustic, though it was okay on electric.

Doesn't matter, I became a Blue Chip convert (yeah, I drank the Kool-Aid) so there's no going back.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

^^^I had to check out those Blue Chips myself too, the Kool-Aid was great!

I especially like them on the acoustic, quite a bit quieter than the Vpicks.
Yes, less of an issue with an electric guitar and the chirp.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

sulphur said:


> ^^^I had to check out those Blue Chips myself too, the Kool-Aid was great!
> 
> I especially like them on the acoustic, quite a bit quieter than the Vpicks.
> Yes, less of an issue with an electric guitar and the chirp.


I tried a friend's Blue Chip because I simply couldn't believe the hype. Bought one, then re-ordered so I'd have back-ups. No wear after a year, great tone on any instrument, love the size and shape of the TP40 model. One can't be careless with these things as they're too pricey, but I spent years wasting my money on booze and women with nothing to show for it (until I met my wife and quit drinking, that is) so what the hell. Take pleasure in the small things, even if they're expensive.

Because of this thread I tried my V-picks again this morning. Not bad for single notes but fast strumming on acoustic gives a lot of clack. I could use it on electric easily enough. Didn't like it on mandolin either. Different strokes, literally, for different folks.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

sulphur said:


> ^^^I had to check out those Blue Chips myself too, the Kool-Aid was great!
> 
> I especially like them on the acoustic, quite a bit quieter than the Vpicks.
> Yes, less of an issue with an electric guitar and the chirp.





Mooh said:


> I tried a friend's Blue Chip because I simply couldn't believe the hype. Bought one, then re-ordered so I'd have back-ups. No wear after a year, great tone on any instrument, love the size and shape of the TP40 model. One can't be careless with these things as they're too pricey, but I spent years wasting my money on booze and women with nothing to show for it (until I met my wife and quit drinking, that is) so what the hell. Take pleasure in the small things, even if they're expensive.
> 
> Because of this thread I tried my V-picks again this morning. Not bad for single notes but fast strumming on acoustic gives a lot of clack. I could use it on electric easily enough. Didn't like it on mandolin either. Different strokes, literally, for different folks.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


thanks for heads up on the Blue Chips, I will check them out. Like you say Mooh, the small pleasures...

wait,... just looked at the BlueChips online - I thought the V Picks were expensive!


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

In case anyone is interested - the V picks Dimension, Snake ans Dimension Jr are on sale for 8 bucks (regular 10 I think)


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

I have a bunch of V-picks......I like them a lot. I also use Gravity picks, same idea but more bevelled edges. My faves right now are from a fellow-forumite, (adcandour??) whose father makes stone and wood picks. I bought some from him a while back and they are really good and comfortable.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Today I returned home to find that my starter kit had arrived.

I just tried each on a Les Paul without plugging in. I'll have to use them for a few days to evaluate them, but so far I like the "Screamer". It's the middle one in the picture.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

My favorite picks aren't even in the starter. Lite tradition is a good one. I like switching from the round side to the tip for a change in tone. I like the screamer too. It just a bit trebly for me.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

So far it's the screamer and the medium pointed 2.75 mm (the white one to the lower right in the picture).

That's with a fairly high gain plexi tone.

I think I like them.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I have repeatedly tried thicker picks and just don't get along with them.

I use a very thin Jim Dunlop .46 mm. I have always gravitated to less is more, when it comes to picks.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

My normal thickness is .78~.88 or something close to that.

The thickness isn't hard for me to adapt to. I've used the JD Jazz picks before, but they're too small for my liking.

As these V picks are made in Nashville it will be no trouble for me to buy a bunch if I decide I like them.

We'll see in a few days.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I like the tone with the V picks but the chirp takes a little to get used to. I used Jazz III's for a long time but then a friend recommended Dunlop Gator 2.0mm - I haven't looked back. There is a white coating on it that comes off after a few seconds of holding it. Perfect pick for me - all of the Jazz III tone aspects but with a bigger footprint.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Alex Dann said:


> I like the tone with the V picks but the chirp takes a little to get used to. I used Jazz III's for a long time but then a friend recommended Dunlop Gator 2.0mm - I haven't looked back. There is a white coating on it that comes off after a few seconds of holding it. Perfect pick for me - all of the Jazz III tone aspects but with a bigger footprint.


I could hear some chirp when playing acoustically, but when I plugged in I only had a few minutes and just used a fairly high gain patch. I heard no chirp at all.

It's likely more perceptable with a cleaner tone or on an acoustic.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

I have bonded with the thick VPicks, ones like the Screamer except I don't care for the pointed tips, not a smooth for me.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

Based on this thread I purchased four V-Picks from The Pick Shoppe. I purchased a Snake, Tradition, Tradition Lite and Stiletto picks. I like the feel of the picks, nice tone. But the clickety-clack is driving me crazy. Especially on acoustic and low volume clean electric. I guess when you play hi-gain in a club you don't hear it. Of the four I prefer the Stiletto (Jazz III size) and the Tradition Lite (not as noisy as the other two thicker ones). The Snake is way too thick for me, I prefer the Dunlop Big Stubby 2. I had lost one within ten minutes of opening the package but found it on the carpet, kind of hard to see because of the transparency.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Some Vpicks come with colouration, but if they're only offered in clear,
you can make a request to Vinnie to make what you want in a tinted colour.

My last order of Euros came in a dark blue colour.

I've since moved up to the thicker Chick pick, which is already coloured, pink or white.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Made an order at the pick shoppe. Bought a ruby red ultra light pointed. 
One man's chirp is another man's brittle I guess. It's the second v pick I try. I could gig with it but it's not my favourite.
i I also ordered a Wegen tf triangular. The 1mm. It's the best pick I've ever played. Super comfortable and has a great tone. I'll try others but I think I have found my pick.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have one of these and I really like it. A Screamer Pearly Gates. Supposed to be good for pinch harmonics, but I don't use it for that. Just like the overall dynamics I can get with it.


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

I have one, a V Pick Lite, I bought it from Arpeggios Guitar Boutique here in Trenton (now defunct) a few years ago. The apeal was that it was "un-droppable." I used it for a bit, and while it did indeed seem undropable, the clicking and clacking anoyed me, and something about the feel of it scraping accross the strings really turned me off. 

I went back to generic medium thickness textured vinyl picks.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Ive done a number of v-pick comparisons. recently I did this one and it's the best so far to show the different tones these picks and their different designs can create.

https://soundcloud.com/the-hurley-jam/huss-dalton-6-v-picks

enjoy


----------

